# Beknackte Köpfe



## Thaylo (18. September 2009)

Huhuu

Zeigt her, eure beknacktesten/hässlichsten Köpfe die ihr in der Aion Charakter erstellung gemacht habt. Ich mach den Anfang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heldentod1 (18. September 2009)

Lool ey wat ne bratze


----------



## Dessertdog (18. September 2009)

lol!

Ich hätte es gerne umgekehrt, die schönsten Köpfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cooko (18. September 2009)

also da gehts noch viel hässlicher!!!


----------



## Thaylo (18. September 2009)

lol ja, hab noch hässlichere, aber warte auf andere vieleicht noch hässlichere ;-)


----------



## Tokenlord (18. September 2009)

Ich hätte noch was aus der Beta.

Ich präsentiere:

*Wurstbrot!!!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaylo (18. September 2009)

hahaaaaaaaa rofl!!
was dat den für ein vieh?


----------



## Tokenlord (18. September 2009)

Hab noch mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der Beta ist allerhand Zeugs rumgelaufen. 

Ich schau mal grad was ich noch finde.


----------



## Tokenlord (18. September 2009)

So.
Nicht ganz so gut wie Wurstbrot aber immerhin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaylo (18. September 2009)

lol mit so einem char könnt ich keine 2 Tage rumlaufen. Da kriegst ja bei jedem Login ein Anfall xD


----------



## Tokenlord (18. September 2009)

Thaylo schrieb:


> lol mit so einem char könnt ich keine 2 Tage rumlaufen. Da kriegst ja bei jedem Login ein Anfall xD


Geht mir ähnlich.
Schadet auch der Atmosphäre. 

Genauso wie diese "Mini"-Chars.
Sollen die, dies mögen sich einen machen.... Ich auf keinen Fall!


----------



## Thaylo (18. September 2009)

jep, seh ich auch so.

Hier noch ein Tunten-Mage




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apocalyptica (18. September 2009)

Thaylo schrieb:


> jep, seh ich auch so.
> 
> Hier noch ein Tunten-Mage
> 
> ...


roflcopter xD


----------



## Grüner Schami (19. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolle0708 (19. September 2009)

Die tunte ist deer kracher


----------



## Thaylo (19. September 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Boaaaaa is der übel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüner Schami (19. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (19. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch nen kleiner Test noch aus der Open Beta von mir


----------



## Thaylo (19. September 2009)

man sind die hässlich xD


----------



## Psymaty (19. September 2009)

HAHA viel Spaß beim spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tamirok (19. September 2009)

also wenn ich sowas im norm spiel sehe /igno und wird niemals in eine meiner gruppen kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IMBAsuna (19. September 2009)

tamirok schrieb:


> also wenn ich sowas im norm spiel sehe /igno und wird niemals in eine meiner gruppen kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



richtig so^^ aber für den thread schau ich ma, was ich monstöses fabrizieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (19. September 2009)

Sooo. Ich stelle vor:
Das rote Männlein mit dem komischen Bart!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

oh noes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> oh noes


Orc inc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serius1607 (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> oh noes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hulk xD


----------



## serius1607 (19. September 2009)

hier meiner:


----------



## serius1607 (19. September 2009)

mhh why gehts net lol


----------



## Berserkius (19. September 2009)

Geht nicht? bestimmt  ist der so hässlich das es nicht geht löl


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

triple post :x


----------



## serius1607 (19. September 2009)

ok sry geht net


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

serius1607 schrieb:


> ok sry geht net



www.imagebanana.com da uploaden und dann den mittleren code kopieren und hier einfügen


----------



## Majordomus (19. September 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch was aus der Beta.
> 
> Ich präsentiere:
> 
> ...


Ich schmeiß mich wech....hab ja mit vielem gerechnet aber DAS?! LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (19. September 2009)

Eat this :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (19. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Savi (19. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (19. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Eat this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ich bin BLINDDDDDDDDDD!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (19. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Eat this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich kann nicht mehr ... *kugelt sich vor lachen*


----------



## Interminator (19. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Eat this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gott ist das hässlich xD


----------



## EyeofSauron (19. September 2009)

der hulk is nicht hässlich der sieht einfach nur cool aus^^


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> der hulk is nicht hässlich der sieht einfach nur cool aus^^



danke hat auch ganze 2 minuten gedauert :>


----------



## serius1607 (19. September 2009)

so hier ist endlich meiner xD:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serius1607 (19. September 2009)

WHY GEHT DAS NET MAN


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (19. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


!


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

serius1607 schrieb:


> so hier ist endlich meiner xD:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/failed^4


----------



## serius1607 (19. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serius1607 (19. September 2009)

ach lasst mich doch ;(


----------



## Virthu (19. September 2009)

serius1607 schrieb:


> ach lasst mich doch ;(


ach man, du bist echt ein dödel. du sollst die datei nicht direkt in das "beitrag erstellen" fenster ziehen oder reinkopieren.

geh auf abload.de. aktiviere java script, wenn deaktiviert. lade dort deine datei hoch, kopiere dann den link(komplett, mit allerleit eckigen klammern etc) und schreibe beim erstellen des beitrages den gesamten kopierten link rein. dann sollte es endlich funktionieren.


----------



## Bexx13 (19. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am besten sind die Badelatschen 0o


----------



## RogueS (19. September 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> ach man, du bist echt ein dödel. du sollst die datei nicht direkt in das "beitrag erstellen" fenster ziehen oder reinkopieren.
> 
> geh auf abload.de. aktiviere java script, wenn deaktiviert. lade dort deine datei hoch, kopiere dann den link(komplett, mit allerleit eckigen klammern etc) und schreibe beim erstellen des beitrages den gesamten kopierten link rein. dann sollte es endlich funktionieren.




Ohh nos, un er is elyos... :<

hätte ich doch auf die ganzen Asmo-Fritzen hören sollen ? ;[ 


Zur Erklärung wie man ein Bild postet.
1. Du musst das Bild ins Internet hochladen! Dafür gehst du z.B. auf google.de und suchst nach "Bilder hochladen". Auf der gefundenen Seite gibst du dann den Pfad auf deinem Rechner an, auf dem sich das Bild befindet. Wenn du nun auf den Button "Hochladen" klickst, wird das Bild hochgeladen. Nach Erfolg, wird dir die Internetseite einen Link geben. Klickt man diesen an, gelangt man zum Bild.
2. Du gehst auf Buffed.de in den Entsprechenden Forenbeitrag und drückst auf "Antworten".
3. Du formulierst einen Text wie z.B. "Hier mein super uGGleY Char". Danach klickst du auf "Bild einfügen". Du wirst jetzt gefragt von wo sich das Bild "gezogen" werden soll. Hier gibst du den Link ein, den du von Schritt 1 hast. Danach gehst du im Buffed Forum auf "Antwort hinzufügen".
4. Wow, Du hast ein Bild gepostet. Darüber oder darunter steht außerdem noch dein individueller Text. Hier: "Hier mein super uGGleY Char".


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> Ohh nos, un er is elyos... :<
> 
> hätte ich doch auf die ganzen Asmo-Fritzen hören sollen ? ;[
> 
> ...



mit 11 jahren wusste ich auch noch net so richtig wie man einen pc benutzt weil ich erst mit 13 einen hatte
also chill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## __Bacardii__ (19. September 2009)

haha lol ^^ erinnert mich an wario xD


----------



## Perkone (19. September 2009)

Hätte da noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aus der open beta ^^


----------



## EyeofSauron (19. September 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Hätte da noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oh my gawd its paris hilton!


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (19. September 2009)

Thaylo schrieb:


> jep, seh ich auch so.
> 
> Hier noch ein Tunten-Mage
> 
> ...





Sind alle Chars bisschen Tuntig in Aion?


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Sind alle Chars bisschen Tuntig in Aion?



männliche elyos ja

:x


----------



## Perkone (19. September 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Sind alle Chars bisschen Tuntig in Aion?



Nö, die kannste machen wie du willst ^^

Siehe von mir : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

@Stancer

Sweet, ich bin verliebt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ich ma als Hintergrund aufm Desktop eingerichtet!^^


----------



## Thaylo (19. September 2009)

Also Hut ab! Da hats doch tatsächlich wirklich so hässliche Köpfe, das sie bei mir einen kleinen Würgereiz hervorrufen xD


----------



## Psymaty (19. September 2009)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> oh my gawd its paris hilton!



Aber jetzt mal im Ernst mit diesen Chars spielt ihr nicht oder??

Also mir würde das keinen Spaß machen natürlich bleibt es jeden selbst überlassen was er macht, Kunst hat bekanntlich zwei Gesichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde es immer wieder überraschend schrecklich was man alles mit dem Charaktereditor anstellen kann^^


----------



## crewean (19. September 2009)

Thaylo schrieb:


> Also Hut ab! Da hats doch tatsächlich wirklich so hässliche Köpfe, das sie bei mir einen kleinen Würgereiz hervorrufen xD




achtung, INC :

ich taufe ihn : QUETSCHBOY




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (19. September 2009)

Nehmt euch in Acht
Fratzengeballer inc.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kann man sich echt Mühe geben nen lustiges gesicht zu Entwerfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## travisbarker (19. September 2009)

Nachdem was ich jetzt hier alles an Fratzen gesehen habe, weiß ich nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich hoffe das ich nicht allzu viele von solchen Hackfressen antreffen werde in Atreia, wenn es ein paar Emosianer sind ist es nicht so schlimm, da wird dann einfach drauf gekloppt! Vorausgesetzt ich fall beim Anblick nicht vom Stuhl...


----------



## rofl der copter (19. September 2009)

hässlich^^


----------



## Ereldan (19. September 2009)

crewean schrieb:


> achtung, INC :
> 
> ich taufe ihn : QUETSCHBOY
> 
> ...







made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie ugly ist der denn bitte xD


----------



## rofl der copter (19. September 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch was aus der Beta.
> 
> Ich präsentiere:
> 
> ...



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeyitAbi (19. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaylo (19. September 2009)

Muahaaa der is geil!!!


----------



## Stancer (19. September 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gollum inc ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arcanda (19. September 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hart...


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grobii (20. September 2009)

mimimiimimiimimi


----------



## Thaylo (20. September 2009)

omg xD

Die letzen beiden sehen definitiv total beknackt aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (29. September 2009)

*ausgrab*

Ich Kanidiere mal auch für 3 meiner Charaktäre.. ^^

Ich presentiere hier den arroganten Schrenky ^^

[attachment=9131:Schrenky.jpg]


Hier der nicht ganz heterosexuelle Supper
[attachment=9132:Schrenky.jpg]

Und hier der Albertus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=9133:Schrenky.jpg]


----------



## Nuffing (29. September 2009)

^^ oh man, fast 4 seiten lachflash xD


----------



## Gaueko (30. September 2009)

Haha sehr geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 Wurstbrot!!


----------



## Tamaecki (30. September 2009)

Thaylo schrieb:


> Huhuu
> 
> Zeigt her, eure beknacktesten/hässlichsten Köpfe die ihr in der Aion Charakter erstellung gemacht habt. Ich mach den Anfang
> 
> ...



also ehrlich gesagt, wurde mir ganz warm ums Herz, bei ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

